# Covering an outdoor arena



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

You could have it covered.

Would you want steel or a fabric covered roof? That alone will help narrow down your choice in contractors.

If you're not sure I'll suggest steel, because in my experience fabric roofs are loud and don't hold up well to high winds.

To locate a contractor you can either Google local contractors or you can contact area farms with covered or indoor arenas and ask who they used and if they're happy with the job. This would be your best resource honestly.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

If current owner is interested, get local contractor to get an estimate. If you purchase, it has to be cost effective. Cost, expenses, income, and profit(loss). Will current property break even or turn a profit. How much can be spent on improvements and what are the payback. Sometimes improvements are made just to keep current income. Do you want an income? Or will it by something to enjoy and break even at?


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

mred said:


> If current owner is interested, get local contractor to get an estimate. If you purchase, it has to be cost effective. Cost, expenses, income, and profit(loss). Will current property break even or turn a profit. How much can be spent on improvements and what are the payback. Sometimes improvements are made just to keep current income. Do you want an income? Or will it by something to enjoy and break even at?


Very important considerations. I often think that I would like a covered arena here, especially against to make riding more enjoyable out of the hot, summer sun, but it will increase the taxes and insurance, not to mention the initial outlay of money for the roof . . . 
I have investigated the covered ones and ridden in them. I do not find them more noisy than the metal-roofed arenas, but it's a different kind of noise. I was concerned about the wind aspect here in KS, especially, but according to the people I spoke with it seems that they handle the wind well . . . (more streamlined than a metal or shingled roof?)
The advantage of the Cover-Alls or similar types is that they allow light to come through and the need for artificial lighting is reduced, and when it is cold outside on a sunny day, the sun warms the arena in a way that a solid-roof doesn't. 
However, for cost considerations, if I ever put a roof over my arena, I think I'd like a metal one. It will go better with the other buildings and won't block the view of the horse paddocks as a fabric arena cover would.
Exciting prospects for you! All the best!


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

My choice would be the steel frame with the metal roofing...you could alternate with the opaque sheets to let the light in. I too live in the PNW. Have been considering this question myself. Plan to build my dream barn in the next 5 years or so....along with the cover question, the next one on my list is footing. What do people like or not like about footing options.


----------



## hollysjubilee (Nov 2, 2012)

*arena footing*



Kay Armstrong said:


> My choice would be the steel frame with the metal roofing...you could alternate with the opaque sheets to let the light in. I too live in the PNW. Have been considering this question myself. Plan to build my dream barn in the next 5 years or so....along with the cover question, the next one on my list is footing. What do people like or not like about footing options.


Don't like dust . . . for myself or the horses.
This came to my e-mail this morning, so maybe it will help you get some ideas on footing options:
Equestrian | Golf & Sport Solutions


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Thanks, these are all wonderful responses and just what I was looking for.

Having known the current owner for a while, we have been able to talk about all the money aspects of the gig. The place turns a very small profit as is, but with my estimations for the increase in insurance, it will break even, which is just fine for me- I'm not looking to turn a profit on it. But, the place does have the room to expand, and if one day I decided on that, a covered arena is really essential when we get so much rain here. 

I think I am leaning towards the steel frame with metal topping too. Some of my favorite arenas of friends are the metal. 

Thanks so much for all the great help! Much appreciated.


----------

